# Getting Ready To Camp This Weekend



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Guess its no big deal for all you folks accustom to snow, but I wasn't ready to see snow this morning. Brought the Outback home last night to get ready for this weekends PNW Rally, and then this...









Might be interesting getting over the coastal range. If we have snow here (100' above sea level) that means there is a LOT more at the coastal range.

Might be using the chains this weekend...that was not in the master plan.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

ARRGH!!!









For a year now, I've been wanting to go snow camping. So what happens when we schedule our first Winter Rally?... DS gets too sick to go... Accordingly, we bail on the trip... The snow comes!

Sometimes, I think if I didn't have bad luck, I wouldn't have any luck at all!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

PDX_Doug said:


> ARRGH!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell ya what...you can come over and snow camp in my Outback today.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Don't tease me, Jim!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Wheres all the snow you speak of ?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

PHOOEY! I thought you were REAL men









That *dusting* will be gone by the weekend!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Snow? I don't see any snow...


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Did all of you miss this "Guess its no big deal for all you folks accustom to snow"


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Might be using the chains this weekend...that was not in the master plan.


Hang in there Jim, Drive safely!


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Did all of you miss this "Guess its no big deal for all you folks accustom to snow"


I saw that............but wheres the snow??







I see black top in the pictures..............


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ya'll are funny....

The chains are possible going over the coastal range







...not here in town.

BTW...it is snowing again. We now have about 1"...so take that.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Can someone please post a picture of snow so we can clear up what a snowfall actually looks like??









Mike


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> have about 1"...so take that.


Sorry to hear...........


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

I just checked out the window...

We have 43 feet of snow now with seven feet of ice on top of that. Winds are steady at 45MPH, gusting to 140.

Yikes!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

I will be heading to Quebec in a couple of weeks to snowmobile........

They measure in feet there......this is from 1/19/09, and they do not have as much snow this year as they did last year....

only a couple feet here


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Can someone please post a picture of snow so we can clear up what a snowfall actually looks like??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guessing the record level snow we had in Dec (18") wouldnt impress ya either...


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Ya'll are funny....
> 
> The chains are possible going over the coastal range
> 
> ...


Hmmm, lets' see, temps have been in the 40s-50s for 4 straight days here and there's STILL 4" of snow on my lawn!







Nope, not impressed by your alleged snow yet.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Can someone please post a picture of snow so we can clear up what a snowfall actually looks like??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a little snow we had this year. Notice that you can not see the tires or any of the roof fixtures.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

CamperAndy said:


> Can someone please post a picture of snow so we can clear up what a snowfall actually looks like??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a little snow we had this year. Notice that you can not see the tires or any of the roof fixtures.









[/quote]

Now we're talking, thanks Andy!

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

CamperAndy said:


> Can someone please post a picture of snow so we can clear up what a snowfall actually looks like??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This was a little snow we had this year. Notice that you can not see the tires or any of the roof fixtures.









[/quote]

UNCLE....


----------



## WACOUGAR (Dec 20, 2006)

Well I completely understand, Jim. It was one thing to get that awful snow at Christmas that we had (which was pretty much unheard of in our area), but for us to even get this little bit in Feb. is just toooooo much! I keep telling everyone at work that it is 80 degrees and sunny outside. They think I'm nuts, but that's okay. It should be spring on the west coast not snowing.

We want to take the trailer out soooo bad. We are thinking about this weekend but just not sure. Anyway, hope you all have a great time. Drive safe and enjoy!!!

Kelly


----------



## BlueWedge (Sep 11, 2005)

Great photos.









It will be fine by this weekend. ( bring a shovel along with the chains )


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

BlueWedge said:


> Great photos.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking forward to a great weekend at the beach...just have to get past the snow.


----------



## LA Plouff (Mar 15, 2008)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Guess its no big deal for all you folks accustom to snow, but I wasn't ready to see snow this morning. Brought the Outback home last night to get ready for this weekends PNW Rally, and then this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool, I just bought a heater that has a freeze-zone on its settings so I can forget about any ice stuff on the inside. And by the way, I went all the way to Batavia OH to pick up my Outback 28KRS last year and drive it back to WA. Well the snow and ice came in behind me so it chased me south. all the way to AZ. My picture is in Flagstaff AZ at the rest stop. Don't look at the snow. Yea it was a long trip back to Wa only to turn around and drive to Scotttsdale AZ for a week. It was, as they say, "Priceless". LOL We love our OB 28KRS. Always did, always will.








Len


----------

